
SHOW HN: Visual framework to build Todo MVC - estraschnov
We&#x27;re building Bubble, a tool to build apps without code (and without template). We&#x27;ve just built Todo MVC, would love to hear your thoughts on it.<p>Here is the app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bubble.is&#x2F;site&#x2F;todomvcapp&#x2F;<p>Here is the &#x27;code&#x27;: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bubble.is&#x2F;page?id=todomvcapp
======
murbard2
Very well done. Despite my skepticism around graphical programming languages
(Dijkstra...) I must say this is quite impressive.

I think I would hit its limits pretty soon with the type of projects I work
on, but for 99% of websites this is all that's needed.

------
drglitch
Having taken a closer look at Bubble, I think there is quite a lot of
potential! I really love the speed and ease with which one could create low to
medium complexity sites/apps in it.

Ps:great meeting you on Thursday - funny to see this on here now :)

~~~
estraschnov
Thanks, and yes, funny :)

------
jjm006
As a non-technical founder my options before Bubble were; find a technical co-
founder, spend a lot of money to outsource the coding, or learn to code. With
Bubble, I went from idea to MVP in less than a month! Bubble is a game
changer.

------
edwinyzh
Seems to be quite nice! Do you have a plan on adding an "Advanced" mode that
allow editing the code?

~~~
estraschnov
Not editing the code per se (we don't generate code behind the scene), but
we're going to expose an API so that people can build their own
elements/actions or add their own APIs. That would basically make Bubble quite
limitless (and people will be able to share these plugins)

------
drakmail
Take a look - it is awesome! Really great job.

~~~
estraschnov
Thanks :)

------
drakmail
Seems to be very nice!

------
aknicol
Looks cool!

